# Experimental cargo truck "walks" on water



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/08/28/experimental-cargo-truck-walks-on-water/?intcmp=features

As Isaac soaks the Gulf Coast, emergency responders aren't just thinking about how to deal with the storm itself, but also its aftermath.

As has been seen time and time again, infrastructure damage and persistent flooding often cause more problems that the initial hit of a severe weather event.

To address this issue, the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) has developed several experimental technologies to help with disaster relief efforts.

Along with parafoil-style unmanned aerial delivery vehicles, motion stabilized cranes and self-powered core support modules that fit into standard shipping containers, the agency has built a prototype for a cargo delivery vehicle that can literally walk - or ride - on water.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope, no good. I didn't see any gun ports.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Now THAT would be a sweet BOV. You could always armor it up and add dome defensive equipment. The thing's quick, too.


----------

